# The myth of low carb bread...



## auntiejude (May 26, 2016)

In my attempt to cut carbs I have been looking very closely at bread.
And I have decided it's all a complete con - there is no such thin as 'low carb bread'.
Here is my reasoning
all per 100g:
Average white bread loaf has 45g of carbs
Average wholemeal loaf has 40g of carbs 
Average 'danish' loaf as favoured by many diabetics has 45g
Hovis Nimble has 39g
Milk loaf has 45g
French baguette, bloomer etc all around 50g
The ONLY difference in the different loaves is the size and thickness of the slices - the 'low carb' breads just have smaller slices. 
Therefore 'low carb bread' is a misnomer, it's only 'low carb' because there is less of it in general!

Discuss....


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2016)

Actually, Burgen Soya and Linseed is lower carb, weight for weight, than most others, because some of the ordinary flour is replaced with soya flour  I do take your point though! 

An opportunity to air my poem 'Low GI Bread', I think 

Down at the bakers, I’ve heard it’s been said,
There’s a good special offer on Low GI bread.
So I put on my coat and set off down the road
For something to lower my glycaemic load.

And there in the window in prominent view
Was a sign confirming what I’d been told was true:
‘Live your life healthy, for you’re a long time dead –
Come in and sample our Low GI bread!’

The devil inside me said ‘I wonder if they know?
They say ‘Low GI’, but what makes it so?’
So I questioned the counter girl, would she comply?
She looked rather puzzled, then gave this reply…

‘Well, the ‘Low’ means there’s less, and the ‘I’ means ‘Inside’,
But as for the ‘G’ I can’t really decide…
Could it be Garlic or Ginger or Goat?
Or (scraping the barrel!) a Gloucestershire stoat?’

‘Or Gherkins or Grapefruit, or maybe Goosefat?’
I suggested ‘Glycaemic?’ – ‘No, I don’t think it’s that –
Gammon? Or Gumbo? Or Guava? Or Gin?’
(She was beginning to wish that I hadn’t come in!)

Then a lady beside me said ‘Why would I pay more
For bread that has less of what went in before?’
That caused the girl’s listing of ‘G’ things to stop,
So we both turned round briskly and vacated the shop!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 26, 2016)

There's been a lot of comments regarding Lidl protein rolls being low carb so might be worth your while looking at them.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 26, 2016)

I'm not sure I would have thougth of any of those breads as being sold as low carb myself. But I think some people find those breads you mention helpful because they are habituated to eat 2 slices of whatever. And so by choosing a different style they can still feel they are having 'a sandwich and a yoghurt' but the carb load reduces from 20g per slice to 12g so their lunch, in total reduces in carbs.

Of course there's no actual guarantee that any of those breads you mention would be particularly good (or bad) for any one individual with diabetes. You would still have to test-review-adjust each one to see how your own body reacts. 

In general I tend to find seedier breads slightly kinder to my BGs, but in truth I find all breads pretty 'spiky' and need to dose my insulin well in advance of eating them wherever possible.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2016)

Bread Thins are only 17 to 20 depending on brand but they don't claim to be low carb, I have found them be a useful tool I reducing my carb intake . I don't feel as though I am missing out and they have helped me to get better control and lose some weight gradually.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2016)

We're having seedy bread at the moment, Tescos own stuff that you present em with and they slice.  I haven't actually looked at the nutritional info online, but seedy bread in fact anything brown tends to be more carby than white, but when it hasn't got a glaze on ot I have no idea why.  Anyway - treating it as 15g a slice and bolusing appropriately has always been fine as far as my BGs are concerned, previously.

Today - there were a few slices of the old loaf left (we bought a new one last night) so I decided to have 2 slices toasted, then left to cool down a bit, buttered and smooth Brussels pate.  Luvverly.

You know when your eyes go a bit 'seeing spots' when you're hypo? - well about an hour after I ate it, that's how my eyesight was.  BG was 4.6 so I could have been, but seriously I don't normally see them till the meter's telling me 3.6 ish.  I daresay the dry toast had two layers of fat spread on it when I ate it - but bolus in advance?  I'd have Hypokit jab holes all over my bum to prove it, if I ever did that!


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2016)

Why not just eat Ryvita? and forget about bread?  I could easily forget about the stuff, it's boring and it's really only what you have WITH bread that makes it worth eating in the first place!


----------



## Martin Canty (May 26, 2016)

The trouble is that not all carbs are equal, though all the breads are a concoction of processed flour (of some kind) and other stuff the GI may be quite different for each of the flours.... Oh, and don't forget the marketing spin to entice you to buy the stuff in the first place!!!

Having said that, I avoid bread & flour products though I might experiment with making bread from non-wheat flours when I have the time.


----------



## Ljc (May 26, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Why not just eat Ryvita? and forget about bread?  I could easily forget about the stuff, it's boring and it's really only what you have WITH bread that makes it worth eating in the first place!


Ooh I love Ryvita, I've been known to have peanut butter on Ryvita's


----------



## happydog (May 26, 2016)

There is a loaf called livlife from Waitrose that is only 3.8 cabs per slice.  They are small slices but it is tasty.  Sainsbury's also do HiLo which is lower in carbs.  I only eat one slice of bread a day. Hope that helps


----------

